# 3 Fun music movies



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Back in Hamilton. On the flight to the UK saw 3 really fun music related movies.

First up was Blinded by the light about a young man of Pakistani decent growing up outside of London and his discovery and then love of Bruce Springsteen. It's a powerful movie, particularly if you grew up with Springsteen as I did. I was on the edge of tears and elation for the whole movie. Yes, it's a bit formulaic, but it's also great fun.

Next was Rocket Man the Elton John musical. It was also really fun. It got a bit silly for my taste in some parts but it was always entertaining. 

The final movie, and my favourite based on music only, was Wild Rose. Jessie Buckley is absolutely beguiling in the lead role of a young women from Glasgow that wants to be a country star. Yes, it too suffers from a somewhat predictable plot. But the music is fantastic and Jessie's voice is first rate. I've already started learning those songs to add to my covers.

3 really fun music movies.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story. A take off of the Johnny Cash documentary, Walk the Line.
The Story of Anvil 
Spinal Tap. 
And along that vein, 
Bad News and More Bad News (both can be watched on YT).


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

My 3 are Spinal Tap, It might get loud, and 20 feet from Stardom. There are a lot of great music movies. Kiss meetws the Phantom was pretty fun as a youngster as well. Now...not as much.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Woodstock!

I’m not sure if it qualifies but I also enjoyed Almost Famous.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone see that one with all the Beatles tunes but no Beatles ever happened? The dude wakes up from a coma or something.,


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> Woodstock!
> 
> I’m not sure if it qualifies but I also enjoyed Almost Famous.


Can't beat Woodstock or the Dewy Cox Story. If Woodstock qualifies, and it should, the so does American Graffiti and Rock Around the Clock. Heavy Metal In Baghdad is a bit more serious than most. Honorable mention, anything to do with the Glastonbury Festival.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Leningrad Cowboys Go America.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

In addition to many of the above
A Mighty Wind
That Thing You Do
Hired Gun

Miss Sharon Jones is a good watch, but knowing what happens to her after the movie ends isn't fun.

School of Rock is cheesy, but still fun.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The 3 in the OP are on my watch list. Most of the others mentioned I've seen. Some good choices, but I have to echo "20 Feet From Stardom" and add "The Blues Brothers", "Once", and "O Brother, Where Art Thou?"

And "The Last Waltz".

And...


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Anyone see that one with all the Beatles tunes but no Beatles ever happened? The dude wakes up from a coma or something.,


The movie is called "Yesterday". Haven't seen it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

dtsaudio said:


> The movie is called Yesterday. Haven't seen it.


That’s the one. I was chatting in a shop and a couple of folks said it was really good.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Another good one from a while ago was La Bamba.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> That’s the one. I was chatting in a shop and a couple of folks said it was really good.


It was entertaining for sure and, obviously, the music was top notch.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Across the Universe is another good one for Beatles stuff


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Most of my favourites already listed, but a couple more are:
- Rock & Roll High school
- Inside Llewyn Davis (this one is not particularly fun, but I like it)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Wrecking Crew, The Song Remains The Same, Beware Of Mr. Baker, Amadeus, and is like to see the Nina Simone flick.

Was Cocksucker Blues ever available?


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Fiona Apple's version of Across the Universe is fantastic.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

The Nina Simone movie is tough to watch but worth the struggle.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some years back, I picked up a copy of musician Marshall Crenshaw's book "Hollywood Rock" https://www.amazon.com/Hollywood-Rock-Guide-Roll-Movies/dp/0859652181
Originally published in 1993, there is a whole lot it doesn't include. But it's a pretty thorough and authoritative listing of pretty much anything and everything that ever hit the big screen up to that year, that had some rock and roll in it at some point. I think there are even some Santos movies mentioned, as well as those teen beach party comedies like the one portrayed in the wonderful film _That Thing You Do_. If a band appeared in it, it's in that book.
Recommended.

Two R 'n R movies I will highly recommend are the David Essex flick from 1973 _That'll Be The Day_, and its followup _Stardust_. Lots of Brit-rock luminaries in various roles in each: Ringo Starr, Adam Faith, Dave Edmunds, Keith Moon, Billy Fury, Marty Wilde, and probably more I'm unfamiliar with.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mooh said:


> Was Cocksucker Blues ever available?


_Cocksucker Blues (1972) - Trivia - IMDb
The Rolling Stones were upset by this film's portrayal of them and sued to prevent its release. The film is under a court order that only allows it to be shown once a year with director Robert Frank present in person.

Although The Rolling Stones have never officially released the film themselves, black-and-white scenes from the infamous documentary can be seen in their subsequent video/DVD releases. These include: Video Rewind: The Rolling Stones' Great Video Hits (1984) and Rolling Stones: Four Flicks (2003).
_
*edit
You can watch in two parts on YT


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well how about that.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Hedwig and the angry inch

Wish I saw the broadway version while John Cameron Mitchell was still doing it


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

24 hour Party People is a good one.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

_The Decline of Western Civilization_ (parts 1 and 2, maybe 3 also but haven't seen it)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The remake of Fritz Lang's Metropolis with the modern soundtrack is good too. The 1984 one


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> The Wrecking Crew, The Song Remains The Same, Beware Of Mr. Baker, Amadeus, and is like to see the Nina Simone flick.
> 
> Was Cocksucker Blues ever available?


Which Wrecking Crew? The '68 one or the '08 one? As I recall the '68 one didn't have too much of a sound track but some of the cast looked very good.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Which Wrecking Crew? The '68 one or the '08 one? As I recall the '68 one didn't have too much of a sound track but some of the cast looked very good.


Hahaha...the 2008 one.

But Elke Sommer was memorable, was she not?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Hahaha...the 2008 one.
> 
> But Elke Sommer was memorable, was she not?


So was Sharon Tate and Nancy Kwan and Tina Louise. Too bad about Sharon. And the theme song




Ah So, Ah So, Velly, Velly nice. I do believe even Dean sang in the film so it might qualify......maybe. 




BTW, I'll get the phone!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

dtsaudio said:


> The movie is called "Yesterday". Haven't seen it.


you all should see "Yesterday", its a better movie then most listed here.

Also, how about " the greatest showman"...probably the best musical I have ever see.
here is just a small sample:
G.






by the way "Inside Llewyn Davis" is a personal favorite of mine.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hair and Jesus Christ Super Star (either the 1970 or 2000 movie. Just ignore the religious connection).


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

There was a movie about The Who some many decades ago. I think it was "the kids are alright".
Watching John Entwistle in that movie changed the way I approached the bass.
Pretty fun movie if you are a Who fan.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

I really like Mighty Wind. Want to see Yesterday.

Going to add Crossroads to the list, not the Brittany Spears one, the Steve Vai one.

C


----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

I can't believe no one has mentioned "The Life and Hard Times of Guy Terrifico" this is the funniest music mockumentary ever. And it's "based" on a Canadian.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdfDIzelXHY

Strange fruit is another good one I havent seen mentioned. Mighty Wind was great too.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Scottone said:


> Most of my favourites already listed, but a couple more are:
> - Rock & Roll High school
> - Inside Llewyn Davis (this one is not particularly fun, but I like it)


Rock & Roll High School was a lot of fun.
"They're ugly, ugly, ugly people."
(Apparently an ad lib)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

dtsaudio said:


> There was a movie about The Who some many decades ago. I think it was "the kids are alright".
> Watching John Entwistle in that movie changed the way I approached the bass.
> Pretty fun movie if you are a Who fan.


Entertaining movie--and then they also had that one about a deaf, dumb & blind kid.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Quadrophenia is a personal favourite of mine.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

While it was a TV movie--can't not mention All You Need is Cash. 
(The Rutles) starring the recently departed Neil Innes & Eric Idle--with a lot of fun cameos.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Great feedback all, thanks! Several suggestions I have not seen. I'll add them to my list.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

A lot of my favourites have already been mentioned but I will add _The Commitments_ to the list.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Whiplash, Green Book, Jersey Boys, Rocky Horror Picture Show, Phantom of the Paradise, Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

zontar said:


> Rock & Roll High School was a lot of fun.
> "They're ugly, ugly, ugly people."
> (Apparently an ad lib)


The Rock-O-Meter scene in that film is precious; particularly the "gauge" on the meter.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

aC2rs said:


> A lot of my favourites have already been mentioned but I will add _The Commitments_ to the list.


I don't know what it is, but there is always something endearing about "getting a band together", whether it's _The Commitments_, _Blues Brothers_, _That Thing You Do_, or any other film with that plot theme. I suppose for our parents or grandparents, it would have been Mickey Rooney and Judy Garland "putting a show on", against all odds. For our generation, that sense of a beautiful future and unlimited potential comes from putting a band together


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Perhaps my favourite music movie is the excellent _Slade In Flame_.
Though it's more of a dark film than a "fun" film.

Oh, and the album is great too!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mama Mia's entertaining. Whether you're an Abba fan or not.
Pierce Brosnan does sing pretty good.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


Got my titles mixed up and was thinking of _Far Out Man_ when I saw the name of that clip.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Suck


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Spinal Tap
A Mighty Wind
Walk Hard

The holy trinity of music mockumentarys!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

...a whole bunch that have already been mentioned, and I’ll add Rudderless.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

_Crossroads_ was mentioned, but I'm giving it a second nod. The Steve Vai vs Ry Cooder finale... uh, then Steve Vai again is reason enough, but the rest of the movie is OK too. 
_Crazy Heart_ as an OK one. Not adding it because I love, love, love it. It's good, but hasn't been mentioned. 
_Still Crazy_ is fun. Each character is either some Rock cliche, or a take on a real Rocker. Lead singer (I believe) is Ozzy, drummer is John Bonham, etc...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Has 'Still Crazy' been mentioned? I browsed the thread but I didn't see it. It's great.

I think 'Hedwig and the Angry Inch' is a classic with one of the best original soundtracks ever. But there's definitely forum users I wouldn't recommend it to due to subject. 

The one I rember from when I was young that I can never track down is 'the Bad News'. It was a spinal tap type thing, and I don't even know if it was a movie or some TV skit. I was super young. 

@SWLABR I was on the previous page and missed your post about Still Crazy!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

torndownunit said:


> the Bad News







Both movies stitched together. 'Bad News Tour' and 'More Bad News' on YT.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Both movies stitched together. 'Bad News Tour' and 'More Bad News' on YT.


Nice, I've tried to track down decent resolution versions of these forever. This might be all their is nowadays.


----------

